# Long fin panda cory eggs



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

I have been trying to get these 3 Long fin panda cory to breed










when I switch them from the 10G to the 55G to have them ready to welcome the 9 new friends I came home to this...









These eggs got crushed by someone, could the guppies be the culprit?

But I just increased my odd 🙃


----------



## Fishybuisness (May 2, 2020)

the guppies or any other fish higher in the water column would consume the eggs unless they had smaller mouths like pencilfish.


----------



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

Shoot I didn't know and that's lame I had given up cause I though I had 3 males


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

very cool, I love the herd of cories! I am not really sure, but I think Pandas are not really 'batch' spoawners, more like a few eggs every day thing, so setting up a tank where they can live and spawn in, ewhile the egs hatch and the babies have some place to hid may be a good idea, or alternatively, collect the eggs when you see them, and put them in a hang on tank nursery with water flo. Good luck!.


----------



## VB-Twin (Oct 28, 2020)

mollyb said:


> very cool, I love the herd of cories! I am not really sure, but I think Pandas are not really 'batch' spoawners, more like a few eggs every day thing, so setting up a tank where they can live and spawn in, ewhile the egs hatch and the babies have some place to hid may be a good idea, or alternatively, collect the eggs when you see them, and put them in a hang on tank nursery with water flo. Good luck!.



Thanks, I will definitely set up a 20G long tank that I already own. 
I think I'm going to wait for all the new comers to grow a little before taking them out of the 55G though.

Cheers


----------

